# Continuum Season 3 - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=35649[/img] 
*Title: Continuum Season 3* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :4stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*80




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=35657[/img]*Summary*
The little show that could is back for another season of mind bending sci-fi after a fear of cancellation last year. Ironically season 4 was almost cancelled as well, but the powers that be decided to grant it a half season to finish off the storyline, letting the show go out gracefully, so to speak. “Continuum” has followed the path of many science fiction stories before it by blending in social commentary in with the action and intrigue, and none more pertinent than our modern issue of class warfare and the role of corporations run amuck in politics. The prior seasons have had a very grey moral compass with both sides of the equation, with Kiera’s future being a monstrosity that no one in their right mind would strive for with corporations LITERALLY ruling the world, and at the same time you root for her side to win since the Liberate organization uses terrorist tactics to get their message of freedom across. This season amps up the stakes as the grey area is still there, but trumped by a whole new facet of the diamond with the inclusion of the Freelancers.

Last season ended with the massive cliffhanger of Alec (Erik Knudsen) jumping backwards in time to save his dead girlfriend. Now we start right where we left off with future cop, Kiera Cameron (Rachel Nichols) dealing with the aftermath. As the show has done in the past, things take a sharp turn when we find out the “Freelancers” are not the demons we thought they were. Approaching Kiera, the group reveals that they are sort of “temporal guardians”, protecting the time continuum from changes and ripples in the timeline. What we thought of as them attacking Kiera and Alec was them trying to set the timeline right from the cause and effect relationship that Liberate and the whole time travel inciting incident created. Even though she doesn’t agree with their methods, Kiera teams up with the freelancers in an effort to correct Alec’s jump into the past. There she comes up against a whole different slew of issues as the changes have already been made, and choices now have to be chosen.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=35665[/img]
The show really hit its stride in the 2nd half of season 2 and the show is in top form once more. Those grey lines of future vs. libertarian terrorists is less grey this time, giving rise to a new and more black and white enemy in the form of the Freelancers and the future that is happening. Kiera is caught between a rock and a hard place as she fights for her future, one that she no longer even believes in, but she fights nonetheless to get back to that future to see her family. As the show unfolds it becomes VERY obvious that even her family is not exactly what they appeared to be, with new revelations and new plots twists to make the show even more convoluted than it already is. Carlos (Victor Webster) and the rest of the Police Department are already undergoing changes that will set them up for the future ahead and even old friends such as Theseus and some long though dead members from the first season or so show back up thanks to the resets in the time line. 

There are still some flaws to the show that are a product of its kind. Kiera’s involvement in the police department is still an eyebrow raising experience because with all those resources at their disposal you would think they would actually start wondering when she’s not left for several years of tracking down Liberate. That and the constant twists and turns, while extremely fun, can be a bit wearing at times. Especially in the second half of the season when it starts winding down. While the show has always made it rather obvious that they are criticizing corporations (I mean they have a future where the corporations are LITERALLY the government), they went all out this season by having a food company by the name of Sonmanto (I mean really? They don’t even TRY to hid that they’re pointing the finger at Monsanto) this season. Alec Sadler has become the beginnings of the power mad genius that he is destined to be and it seems that his entire “future” plan is all in vain at resetting the timeline. The end bombshell is awe inspiring though and really sets up the show for a (hopefully) jam packed season 4. 



*
Episode Rundown

Minute By Minute
Minute Man
Minute to Win It
Minute Changes
30 Minutes to Air
Wasted Minute
Waning Minutes
So Do Our Minutes Hasten
Minute of Silence
Revolutions Per Minute
3 Minutes to Midnight
The Dying Minutes
Last Minute
*








*Rating:* 

TV-14



*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=35673[/img]The 1.78:1 image is very very good, especially for a modern TV show. Detail is consistently good and blends well with the copious use of CGI and practical effects. The show is a bit soft at certain spots, most likely due to the use of digital cameras that aren’t as expensive as top of the line Ari Alexa’s etc. Black levels are usually very good, but sometimes can have a slightly washed out look, especially during outdoor shots. Colors are good, and contrasts are normal. Saturation is well done and the show tends to lend itself a slightly yellow color grading. Overall the image is very very good, and the only real bad things are the above mentioned flaws. As with the previous two seasons there are about 5 episodes for the first 2 discs and the last disc containing the final 3. This gives the show a decent amount of breathing room, and allows for some consistently solid bitrates to allow for almost no compression artifacts (besides the standard inclusion of digital noise due to the lighting in some scenes). There's a little bit of banding in the sky and during some of the dimly lit indoor moments, but nothing that is any cause for concern. 












*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=35681[/img]Universal has given us another solid 5.1 DTS-HD MA presentation of the Sci-fi show, which bears an incredible resemblance to the quality of last season. The show is still front heavy for the most part, but the surrounds are given some solid use, with the shootouts and increased sequences in the very hectic future. Vocals are nice and clean, which is quite understandable for a typical front heavy show, and the LFE blends in smoothly, giving a nice low end to the series and gives those gunshots a nice wallop to the chest when needed. There are some moments of pinpoint directionality, giving it a solidly immersive feel. I have no complaints with the dynamic range, or anything in the sound design at all. It's a nice track and one that compliments the show quite well and should please most listeners. 




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=35689[/img]*Extras* :4stars:
• Audio Commentaries 
• Continuum: Behind-The-Scenes
• Webisodes






*Overall:* :4stars:

“Continuum” morphed from a throwaway show from the first few episodes to season one to becoming one of SyFy’s front runners for the time being. With a quickly snowballing plotline it shows great potential and has been garnering quite a bit of fan support. I certainly hope that momentum holds steady for the duration of the intended story. As for the discs themselves, the audio and video are very very solid and for once we actually have a GREAT array of special features to dig our teeth into. I highly recommend a pickup of this one.


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Rachel Nichols, Victor Webster, Lexa Doig
Created by: Simon Barry
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1
Studio: Universal Studios
Rated: TV-14
Runtime: 572 Minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: December 23rd, 2014



*Buy Continuum Season 3 Blu-ray on Amazon*



*Recommendation: Watch It!​*







More about Mike


----------

